# The Firebird



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

Yesterday, with BBC Music magazine, I received a CD of Stravinsky's "The Firebird". Track 1 is totally soundless for the first three minutes and not much better for the last two. Track 13 is the same. It is the same on two different players. Is the CD flawed? I also have Stravinsky's "The Firebird" on LP and it is fine there. 

This is the second such CD I have gotten. Recently, I purchased David Matthews' "Symphony No.2; Symphony No. 6". Again, the first part of Track 1 is soundless. The rest is fine. I took this one to a music store and they tried it on every player in the store. We had the same result with all of them. Then, a friend has a Bose in her car. She tried it there. The first few minutes are soundless. It then begins to come in very quietly.

What I am trying to ask is is this a problem unique to CDs? Or is it an acoustics problem where the CDs are recorded?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Ask BBC Music. Reads like a production problem.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks. Just wanted to be sure before I torment them.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Hazel said:


> What I am trying to ask is is this a problem unique to CDs? Or is it an acoustics problem where the CDs are recorded?


Sometimes those things happen, but from my experince in collecting CDs since they were launched in the early 1980's, I've had less than 20 that weren't totally playable, usually due to skipping. One time, a new CD had a black glob of something on the underside. I cleaned it off, but no success--returned for credit. That's out of thousands.

The less than 20 figure does not include CDs I owned that became bronzed. They played, but I exchanged them before they worsened. I had about 10 of those. If you care to, you can Google-search for the bronzing issue.

You didn't request Firebird suggestions, but I will anyway. For Firebird Suite, Concertgebouw/Chailly (CD), VPO/Gergiev (DVD). For Firebird (Complete) OSM/Dutoit (CD).


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

Vaneyes said:


> Sometimes those things happen, but from my experince in collecting CDs since they were launched in the early 1980's, I've had less than 20 that weren't totally playable, usually due to skipping. One time, a new CD had a black glob of something on the underside. I cleaned it off, but no success--returned for credit. That's out of thousands.
> 
> The less than 20 figure does not include CDs I owned that became bronzed. They played, but I exchanged them before they worsened. I had about 10 of those. If you care to, you can Google-search for the bronzing issue.
> 
> You didn't request Firebird suggestions, but I will anyway. For Firebird Suite, Concertgebouw/Chailly (CD), VPO/Gergiev (DVD). For Firebird (Complete) OSM/Dutoit (CD).


Thank you. That is what I wanted to know.


----------

